# Hello



## Garnet-the-goat

Hello my name is Anna I live on a farm In NY we have Cows, Ducks, Chickens, Alpacas, A dog, Pigs, Guinea fowl, And five Goats.
We just started raising goats last year and it has been fun and a great learning experience.
Our goats are Nigerian dwarfs and their names are Garnet, Pearl, Ruby, Tie, and Nonie 
Nonie is our newest goat, she is a baby that was born last week (her mother is Tie)
And I am really excited to learn new things on here! Thank you for having me!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Garnet-the-goat

Thank you!
I am so happy to be joining!


----------



## MellonFriend

:hi: This is such a great place to learn. I just started last year too and I know so much more than I did when I started. This forum is just the best! :bighug:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Welcome!
This is a great 0lace to hang out and learn.
Enjoy browsing around and please post pictures of your herd so we can tell you how adorable they are.
You can also add the new baby to the 2020 kidding thread.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:holidaywelcome: Glad You are Here! I would love to see pictures of your herd. Especially the.youngest one. They are so precious! We all learn on this site. The more the better for us!


----------



## Garnet-the-goat

I will add pictures!


----------



## Garnet-the-goat

Pictures! This is all of our new baby and her mother. (Tie and Nonie)


----------



## ksalvagno

Welcome to TGS!


----------



## Garnet-the-goat

And this is the others.
The black one is Ruby. The gray and black is pearl. And the brown, black, and white one is Garnet.
And I added a few other pictures. One of our bunnies Cloud, our Cow Thunder, and our pigs Bacon, Sausage, and Ham. ENJOY!


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks like a nice herd!


----------



## MadHouse

Welcome to the forum and thanks for the beautiful pictures!
Looks like a happy crowd!


----------



## happybleats

Great pictures..welcome to the forum


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a big happy family! Looking good. Love the.little kidd. Sooooo cute. Thanks for shareing!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my gosh I died when I saw the bunny!!!! SOOOOO ADORABLE! 

Have any alpaca pics? I have a dream of having an alpaca someday.


----------



## Garnet-the-goat

MellonFriend said:


> Have any alpaca pics?


Yes I do! I will put them up a little later.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice herd and welcome.


----------



## Garnet-the-goat

Sorry this is a little later than I meant to put them up. Here are my alpacas.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohh they are sooo cute. !


----------



## MellonFriend

They are so fuzzy! I just want to hug them!:squish:

Do you ever do anything with their fiber? It looks so lovely.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## Garnet-the-goat

MellonFriend said:


> Do you ever do anything with their fiber? It looks so lovely.


Yes, we did send it to a company to get spun into yarn but now we spin it ourselves.


----------



## MellonFriend

I am trying to get into spinning as I absolutely love knitting and I would love to get some alpacas someday.

I read that alpaca fiber is best mixed with other fibers. Have you found this to be the case or do you spin the pure alpaca fiber?


----------



## Garnet-the-goat

MellonFriend said:


> I am trying to get into spinning as I absolutely love knitting and I would love to get some alpacas someday.
> 
> I read that alpaca fiber is best mixed with other fibers. Have you found this to be the case or do you spin the pure alpaca fiber?


I love knitting too!
We just do pure alpaca fiber we don't mix it, I should try though.


----------



## Bella22

Hi and welcome. So nice to meet you.


----------



## Tanya

Is that Garnet on your profile pic? Very interesting looking


----------



## Garnet-the-goat

Tanya said:


> Is that Garnet on your profile pic? Very interesting looking


Yes, that's my Garnet.


----------



## MadHouse

Garnet-the-goat said:


> Yes, that's my Garnet.


I love her colours!


----------



## Garnet-the-goat

MadHouse said:


> I love her colours!


Thank you!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Welcome! You aren't actually too far from us! We are in NJ.  Your entire herd is beautiful! That bunny is so cute! Love the cow, pigs, and alpacas too! :inlove:


----------



## Garnet-the-goat

CaramelKittey said:


> Welcome! You aren't actually too far from us! We are in NJ.  Your entire herd is beautiful! That bunny is so cute! Love the cow, pigs, and alpacas too! :inlove:


Thank you!
I like your avatar, cute goat! :inlove: And I also like your user name, I feel like I've heard it before somewhere. (I remember user names I like )


----------



## Garnet-the-goat

Garnet-the-goat said:


> Thank you!
> I like your avatar, cute goat! :inlove: And I also like your user name, I feel like I've heard it before somewhere. (I remember user names I like )





CaramelKittey said:


> Welcome! You aren't actually too far from us! We are in NJ.  Your entire herd is beautiful! That bunny is so cute! Love the cow, pigs, and alpacas too! :inlove:


I thought of where I've heard the name!!

Okay, this might be weird, but are you on BYC?
It's probably a different CaramelKittey, but I thought I would ask. :hide:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Garnet-the-goat said:


> I thought of where I've heard the name!!
> 
> Okay, this might be weird, but are you on BYC?
> It's probably a different CaramelKittey, but I thought I would ask. :hide:


Yes I am! Same username and everything.  Who are you on BYC?


----------



## Garnet-the-goat

CaramelKittey said:


> Yes I am! Same username and everything.  Who are you on BYC?











I'm Fuchsia there! (I'm pretty sure I commented on your profile saying i like your avatar there a few days ago )


----------



## CaramelKittey

Garnet-the-goat said:


> I'm Fuchsia there! (I'm pretty sure I commented on your profile saying i like your avatar there a few days ago )


Ok awesome, thank you! ❤ I did see that! How many chickens do you have?


----------



## Weeg

Hey Anna! This is Avery from BYC! Carmelkitty I have seen you to, I am Weeg there as well!


----------



## Tanya

Welcome Weeg.


----------



## Nigerian Dwarfs

I LOVE Nonie!! he is super cute (And the rest of them of course XD!!)


----------



## Nigerian Dwarfs

Oops, meant She is super cute. We also have Nigerian Dwarfs (2)


----------



## Dee4

Garnet-the-goat said:


> Hello my name is Anna I live on a farm In NY we have Cows, Ducks, Chickens, Alpacas, A dog, Pigs, Guinea fowl, And five Goats.
> We just started raising goats last year and it has been fun and a great learning experience.
> Our goats are Nigerian dwarfs and their names are Garnet, Pearl, Ruby, Tie, and Nonie
> Nonie is our newest goat, she is a baby that was born last week (her mother is Tie)
> And I am really excited to learn new things on here! Thank you for having me!


Hi, Iam Donna from UK, new goat Mummy of three months, welcome to the forum, it's helped me so much, and ongoing, wonderful people.
You have wonderful animals, so lucky, I only have two Pygmy kids, hens, goose duck and two cats, no equine now or dogs
Iam sure you will be a great goat mummy, take care


----------

